# age for hunting



## sidecarr (Aug 20, 2005)

What age would be ok for my son to go hunting , not shooting just comeing along with and watching,


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Start him as soon as he shows an interest. Kind of like a pup. Preschool is not too young. My wife teaches kindergarden and lots of the kids go hunting and fishing with the men. And love it. Don't wear the kid out or make it unpleasant.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

kid can go hunting with parents and kids are not allow to used rifle to go hunting but bow and shotgun are allow. I bring my son with me and he love it so he is working on duck caller and pretty well When kids become 12 and can take hunting safety course to get lincese.. good luck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My 3 year old daughter has a layout blind with her name on it. Planned to bring her last year but she would not keep the hearing protection in. Now she does. She has her camo bibs, coat, hat and mittens and a pair of rocky mountain camo boots. I have been waiting for this my entire life!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I want to stress how important hearing protection is. I'm only 23 and if there are loud noises going on around I can not hear a word a guy says. Taking your kids out at a young age is never a bad thing, but not giving htem hearing protection is the worst thing a guy can do.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

you cant hear....umm maybe u can learn how to sign language wink


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> I want to stress how important hearing protection is. I'm only 23 and if there are loud noises going on around I can not hear a word a guy says. Taking your kids out at a young age is never a bad thing, but not giving htem hearing protection is the worst thing a guy can do.


I agree 100%. That is why I did not bring her out last year. I think a lot of us were brought out as kids and back then no one really thought about the damage a gun going off could cause out in the field. Most likely because of the rush you never notice the blast. I don't want to make this mistake with my children!


----------



## sidecarr (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks my son is 4 and we watch the hunting shows together ,he keeps telling people he's going to kill a duck when we go hunting, I was thinking 4 was a little young , my uncle took me for my fisrt hunt when I was 12, but after your replies I will probably take him pheasent hunting this year


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I was roughly 4 or 5 when I started with my dad and grandpa in the field. Did quite a bit of pheasant hunting with them during the holidays when my grandparents were in town. Probably the best hunt you could start a youth on would be a dove hunt early in the season. Usually not a lot of work to get birds, just sit on a bucket and teach them about hunting in between flurries. Also, they will love being your bird dog if they are comfortable handling dead birds. With an early dove hunt the weather is warm and you don't need lots of expensive clothes. I use to use one of my dads old camo button up shirts and went past my knees. Start them young and get them hooked. My mom loved it when my dad and me went hunting for the weekend cause she had the house to herself!! Another thing that can help when dove hunting is bring a bird ID book with and see how many other non-game birds they can identify. Get them involved in the outdoors beyond hunting and they will be your hunting partner for life!!!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

In North Dakota a kid can go small game hunting at any age as long as he is with a parent or gaurdian and can take hunters safety at age 10. They can go big game hunting with a bow as long as they can meet the required speed with the bow and can not go hunting with a rifle until age 14. Youths do not need to purchase a small game license until age 16.

This is just what I seem to remember. You can email game and fish with more specific questions. I have always gotten a response within two hours when I email them.

My boy was six when he started coming pheasant hunting with me, I just make sure he has his game boy with and I usually give him a two way radio if he needs to talk to me. He's nine now and he can walk more that me.

Make sure and get him a pair of hunting boots so he is comfortalble to walk in.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

As long as he can manage the heavy cover for pheasant hunting, when ever he shows interest.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Take him hunting as soon as he has interest and can handle the cover. When they're real young, kids love being the bird dog as much as anything, plus they'll get used to negotiating the cover and having the rush of a bird flush closeby.

When they get a few years older (9 or 10, depending on size), they most likely will be more physically capable of safely handling a firearm. Just think of the difficulties of walking though some of that stuff at your current physical capabilities. Now imagine being 75lbs carrying a loaded shotgun through that stuff--Is that safe regardless of gun safety knowledge?. Plus trying to successfully bag a rooster-not shoot a hen, or just as bad, wound and lose a rooster.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

bring them out as soon as possible, even b4 the season bring them out shed hunting scouting, everything that has to do with the outdoors if they like it they WILL ask to go all the time.


----------



## sidecarr (Aug 20, 2005)

I think ill take him out this year , he wont get to handle a shotgun till hes old enough to take the hunter safety class, I used to go uot with my uncle and just watch till I was old enough


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope your kid has a bb gun. Great way to learn the safety and skill. Teach him/or her**to be steady...and squeeeeeze, not pull. Then go find a black bird. It will help when the kid is out the first day with a shotgun setting the bead on the rooster!! Priceless


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> I hope your kid has a bb gun.


This is a good idea. I never really though too much about this but my one kid carries his bb gun and is always shooting at the ducks way out there when we are out pheasant hunting. Makes him feel like he is hunting with us. :lol:


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

i started walking along for upland at 6.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

My brother and I have been taking his two boys out since they turned 6. The oldest, now ten, will be carrying a .410 pump, unloaded, for the next two years to learn muzzle direction, firearm safety, and get him used to pulling up on birds. Hope by the time he turns 12 he will have enough experience to be a safe hunting partner.

IaHunter


----------

